# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρι με κομμένα φτερά

## Efthimis98

Παιδια θελω βοηθεια!
Χθες βρηκα ενα περιστερι ενηλικο που ειχε προβλημα με το φτερο του!
Τελικα μετα απο λιγη προσπαθεια καταλαβα οτι ειχε προβλημα με το ενα του φτερο!Καπιος του το ειχε κοψει και ετσι εχει μεινει με τα φτερα πτησης της μιας φτερουγας!
Δυστιχος δεν μπορει μονο του να απογειωθει απο το εδαφος!Μονο αν το βαλεις απο καπου ψηλα,πεταει λιγο αλλα μετα απο 10 μετρα πεφτει κατω!Απο κατω μπορει να σηκωθει πολυ λιγο,το πολυ ενα μετρο,και πιο λιγο!
Νεα φτερα ποτε θα βγαλει παιδια;
Επισης τα περιστερια μπορουςν να μεταδωσουν καποια ασθενεια στους ανθρωπους;Χωρις να τα εχεις ακουμπξσει και να βαλεις τα χρια σου στο στομα ή στην μυτη και στα αυτια............σε ολα τα μερη τελος παντων!Δηλαδι υπαρχει περιπτωση να κολλησω καποια ασθενεια απο αυτο!

Κατα τ' αλλα εχει καλο και λαμπερο φτερωμα,καθαρο ραμφος χωρις ''μυξες'',ποδια χωρις εξωγκοματα!
Τρωει και πινει κανονικα!Μονο που δεν μπορει να πεταξει πολυ καλα! 

Οποια βοηθεια δεκτη!Υπαρχει κανενα φιλοζωικο σωματιο μεσα στον Ευοσμο,δυστιχος εξω απο αυτον δεν μπορω!  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ αν ειναι κομμενα απλα τα φτερα σε ηπιο βαθμο ,θα βγουνε μετα την πτεροροια του .αν λειπει ομως μερος της φτερουγας (με το μυικο ιστο ) υπαρχει μονιμη αναπηρια .μπορεις να ανοιξεις την φτερουγα και να βγαλεις στη σταση αυτη φωτο; 


σαλμονελα και ορνιθωση ειναι δυνατον να μεταδοθουν μονο αν δεν λαμβανονται στοιχειωδη μετρα προστασιας .οπως και απο αλλα πουλια ,στον ιδιο βαθμο

----------


## Efthimis98

Οταν λεμε στοιχιοδη μετρα εννουμε πλυσιμο των χεριων καλα!?
Δεν του λειπει μυικος ιστος,μονο τα φτερα πτησης του λειπουν!Θελει πολυ καιρο για να βγουν τα καινουργια φτερα?Η πτερρορια ποτε ειναι στα περιστερια;
Επισης εχω ακουσει οτι τα περιστερια θελουν καποιο χρονο να ειναι ελευθερα και να κανουν πτησεις εξω στον πυρανο και να γυμναζονται,αυτο που δεν μπορει να πεταξει πως θα γυμναστει;
Επισης οι κουτσουλιες ειναι φυσιολογικες!Φωτογραφιες του περιστεριου και του φτερου το ερχονται αυριο διοτι τωρα κοιμαται!  :Happy: 
Επισης φοραει δυο ροζ δαχτυλιδια,το ενα στο ενα ποδι και το αλλο στο αλλο!

----------


## panos70

Αν ειναι κομμενα τα φτερα βγαλτα του και σε ενα μηνα θα βγαλει νεα και θα πεταξει ,οχι με απλο πλυσιμο με σαπουνι δεν μεταδιδουν αρωστιες στον ανθρωπο

----------


## Efthimis98

Φοβαμαι μηπωε γινει κατι λαθος και τα φτερα δεν βγουν!
Αλλα παιδια που θα το εχωτοσο καιρο,δυστυχος αν το εχω στο μπαλκονι θα πεταξει και θα πεσει κατω....Στον ιδιο χωρο με τον Πιπη ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!
Υπαρχει καποιο σωματιο περιστεριων στον Ευοσμο,αν το παω σε ενα κτηνιατρο να το κρατησει εκεινος λετε να το δεχτει;

----------


## daras

ειναι μια συνηθης τακτικη των περιστεραδων, αν παρουν νεα πουλια..για να μη φυγουν και πανε στο παλιο κομασι...να τους βγαζουν τα φτερα. Αν δε τα βγαλουν καλα ομως...το πουλι το σκαει και παει να βρει τους παλιους του φιλους....και φυσικα με μισοβγαλμενα φτερα δεν τα καταφερνει. κατι τετοιο πιστευω πως εγινε...κι εφτασε στα χερια σου.
οποτε δε χρειαζεται να ερθει η ωρα της πτερορροιας. τα νεα φτερα θα αντικατασταθουν αμεσα *εφοσον δεν ειναι κομμενα και ειναι βγαλμενα απο τη ριζα*.. Αν ειναι κομμενα οπως ειπε ο Πανος..καλυτερα να του τα βγαλεις. θα πονεσει λιγο το πουλακι αλλα ειναι για καλο του.  Ουτε γυμναστικη χρειαζεται ουτε τιποτα. μολις βγουν τα νεα θα πεταει οπως πρωτα. Θα πρεπει να το κρατησεις η να το φιλοξενησει καποιος αλλος για λιγο διαστημα ωστε να μη πεσει θυμα καποιου αρπακτικου...και μετα αυτο θα βρει το δρομο του.

----------


## nicktzad

Συμφωνω με τα παιδια! Αν *δεν ειναι κομμενα και ειναι βγαλμενα* συντομα θα ξαναβγουνε τα καινουρια και το περιστερι θα μπορει να πεταει οπως πρωτα. Αν παλι* ειναι κομμενα μπορεις να τα βγαλεις εσυ τραβωντας τα* και σε κανενα μηνα και ισως και νωριτερα το περιστερι θα μπορει να πεταει και παλι!!! *Μην φοβηθεις να τα τραβηξεις*, ισως χρειαστει λιγο δυναμη, αλλα θα βγουνε και το πουλι δεν θα παθει τιποτα!! Βαλε μας και καμια φωτο να το δουμε....

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον αμα τα φτερα ειναι απλα βγαλμενα ειναι γιατι ο περιστερας ηθελε για 2-3 βδομαδες να μην μπορει να πεταξει ψηλα και να μαθει(εκπαιδευτει) στην δικη του ταρατσα η οπου ειναι το κουμασι του περιστερα μερικοι χρησημοποιουν αυτον τον τροπο αλλοι βαζουν χαρτοτενια στα φτερα οστε να μην μπορει να πεταξει που το βρισκω πιοιο λογικο (αυτο κανει και ο πατερας μου) και ειναι ακριβος το ιδιο. Αν ομως δεν ειναι βγαλμενα και ειναι κομενα δεν ξερω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια οριστε μερικες φωτογραφιουλες που ζητησατε!
Τωρα εδωσα στο περιστερι ψωμι και καλαμποκι......

Το περιστερι απο τη μια φτερουγα....την καλη!



Το περιστερι απο την κομμενη φτερουγα!



Το περιστερι και η διαφορα των φτερουγων!



Και μια πιο κοντινη!



Παντως απο οτι εχω να πω εχει τελειο χρωματισμο!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα φτερα του ειναι κομενα...

δεν εχεις κανενα περιστερα εκει κοντα να τον ρωτισεις μηπως το θελει?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Η σε καποιο Pet Shop αν ξερουν κανεναν με περιστερια

----------


## Efthimis98

Ρωτησα των μοναδικο που υπαρχει κοντα μας (που ξερω) και ειπε οτι δεν το θελει!
Α,επισης τα δακτυλιδια του δεν εχουν κανενα αριθμο!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ευθύμη τα φτερά του είναι κομμένα για συγκεκριμένο λόγο. Κοίτα στο  Google  ΕΥΟΣΜΟΣ 05 και θα σου βγάλει τον σύλλογο των φίλων για τα περιστέρια .Εκεί ρώτα επειδή σίγουρα κάποιος το ψάχνει. Αν και απ΄ότι βλέπω δεν έχει δαχτυλίδια του συλλόγου αλλά το κόψιμο των φτερών δείχνει πως εκχωρήθηκε για να πάρει την γραμμή του ,το εκτροφείο που το έχασε ,έτσι δεν είναι αυτό ασφαλές δεδομένο για συμπεράσματα . Τώρα εγώ , έως να βρεθεί ο κάτοχος του, θα σου πρότεινα να το εγκλωβίσεις σε αρκετά ευρύχωρο μέρος , να το ταΐζεις σιτάρι και καλαμπόκι στην αρχή ,προσοχή όχι ψωμιά και τέτοια , μετά να ασχοληθείς με το πέταγμα του και θα με θυμηθείς .

----------


## stelios7

Παιδια απο οτι λεει ο πατερας μου το περιστερι το επιασε καποιος απο καπιον αλλο που πεταγε περιστερια και επειδη μαλλον ειναι καλο του εκοψε τα φτερα για να μην γυρισει πισω και να το κρατισει εκεινος!!! Το να το πας σε καποιον περιστερα ενδεχετε να μην το παρει διοτι μπορει να ειναι αρρωστο και κανεις δεν θελει να κολισουν τα πουλια του!! Μονο αμα καποιος το ξερει το πουλι θα το παρει...Το περιστερι ειναι βουτα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α......ωραια!!!
Παιδια μπορει να φαει σιταρι-σταρι με καλαμποκι!

----------


## stelios7

Δωστου καλαμποκι και πιγενε και παρε απο ενα πετ σοπ τροφη αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχω σε μικρι ποσοτιτα γιατι τα πουλανε σε τσουβαλια αυτα νομιζω σιταρι ειναι αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## epanomizoo

υπαρχει φυραμα για περιστερια στα μαγαζια που πουλανε σπορους .ειναι σα τραχανας

----------


## jk21

και σιταρι ,καλαμποκι αν τρωει μπορεις να δινεις  και φυραμα που λεει ο ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ και αυγοψωμο μπορεις να συμπληρωνεις που νομιζω ετσι κι αλλιως αν θυμαμαι καλα φτιαχνεις .

----------


## Paul

Τελικα Ευθυμη, τι κανει το περιστερακι???

----------

